# What do ya'll do for a living?



## stacey (Mar 3, 2006)

Just wanted to see what you guys do for a living. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Me.. right now I'm a Loan Officer Assistant at Chase Home Finance. Going to be a Loan Officer (I was previously at Countrywide) but just needed a foot in the door cause I took off for 8 months while I was pregnant. Also a Notary Public and working to get my Real Estate license. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, mommy of two boys (4 & 7 months) and wife for 1 yr & 1/2.

I think that's it...

Oh, free-lance makeup artist w/ own business.


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 3, 2006)

Professional Gold Digger


----------



## ambriel (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm a technical procedure writer at a nuclear power plant.  I've been with the company for 18 years, but have been in this position for 6.  I've had 3 career changes during my employment there.

I am also a wife, a step-mom to a 15-year-old step-daughter, and a mommy to an Australian cattle dog X and 3 feminine kitties.  

I am a total MAC, LUSH and Partylite addict!!!  These addictions are my little escapes from my very busy life!!!   Nothing beats stress better and makes a girl feel great, than a MAC or candle shopping spree or a long, luxurious LUSH bath!


----------



## BeautifulPsycho (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm an office manager for a sub-contractor for cable. I get away with murder here. Its great. outrageous makeup/hair/piercings/tattoos. I get away with it all.  aannnd I work with all males so now bitchy females to deal with. bhahahaa


----------



## lackofcolor (Mar 3, 2006)

I am in college full time(taking 7 classes) but I was a cashier at a retail store blah but now I am running out of my savings so I am applying for nanny positions and temp agency's.
I wish I could find a regular job but it is hard with my school schedule :/


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 3, 2006)

I design children's educational software for a publisher.. do a lot of illustration, animation, and I also design all the packaging...


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm a College teacher, and I teach Computer and Math courses. So, I am looking forward to a couple months off this summer...


----------



## user3 (Mar 3, 2006)

DayCare provider but only for one child. I don't like to have more than 2.

Dispatch, I move trucks. Basically when a "load" as from Nestle needs to get to NY. I find a truck driver to drive the load.

Ad designer, I help a few companies with ad campaigns. Mostly for wine companies.

Part-time makeup artist in my sparetime. I am in a contract where if the head MA needs help she will call me. It involves traveling a good bit of time. Usually we just fly to the location and come back that night. Mostly just weekend work.


It sounds like I am always working but really I have tons of free time. I am pretty organized and can manage to get my 2 main jobs done early in the morning.
I do all my jobs from home except for the MA. A few times a month I do have to meet with compaines for ads but it's mostly done at home.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 3, 2006)

I am a part time stay at home mom, and a part time caregiver for disabled kids.  One of these days I'll go back to school, but I'm waiting until Graham is old enough for school


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 3, 2006)

Full-time college student and I work ~30 hours a week at a sushi restaurant.


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 3, 2006)

Full time university student hoping to get into medicine.


----------



## joytheobscure (Mar 4, 2006)

Teacher, (who now wants to know how to get a job like 'Nessa with the dispatch) I teach special education, (and want to get a position teaching HS History and or English again.) 

In the summer I am a SAHM to three children.  Would love to go back to college for more useless degrees preferably in History and want to become a freelance makeup artist.


----------



## meaghan<3 (Mar 4, 2006)

I ammm a full time sudent (taking 6 classes). I work at a children's clothing store 2 days a week and then the rest of my time is devoted to nannying-- which i loooooooove!  i get paid VERY VERY well!  Almost double what other students are making and its not taxed.  i loooove my job!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Mar 4, 2006)

I am a full time mother. And at night, I work part time at Time Warner cable in the Marketing department.


----------



## Chelly (Mar 4, 2006)

full time student and intern at ABC's primetime casting department


----------



## Pimptress (Mar 5, 2006)

i am a receptionist at my stepdad's dental office, i used to be a dental assistant/ortho assistant but now i am A LOT LESS STRESSED OUT


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 5, 2006)

Professional Body Piercer at a studio called Strange City: A Body Modification Experience...been doing it for 3 1/2 years.


----------



## Isis (Mar 5, 2006)

Esthetician & makeup artist for the Elizabeth Arden Red Door Spa.


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 5, 2006)

web.graphic designer/interactive coordinator for hot 97 in nyc (hip hop radio station)
and i assist an artist management company 
freelance web/graphics on the side
hmm thats all


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm an assistant event planner. I work from home 90% of the time. I'm just tied to the phone and the computer all day. Winter is a sloooow work time for me, so I have been pretty bored for the last few months.


----------



## depecher (Mar 6, 2006)

I am a first grade teacher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My kids all know about my MAC habit. They approve.


----------



## fastcarsandfreedom (Mar 6, 2006)

im a hairdresser n going to school for make up artistry


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_Professional Gold Digger_

 

oh man... that's what i want to be. i had a friend that for high school we had to write like our own profiles and for what she wanted to be when she  graduated from college was a "trophy wife" and her goals in life were to "marry rich" ... they were all quite hilarious... and oh man she plays the part =)


however, i go to school for a psychology degree.. thinking of double majoring in something else too ... and by night i work in internet technical support


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm a teacher to primary school kids. I'm also a mommy of a very adorable 18 month old son.


----------



## lara (Mar 6, 2006)

Formerly a full-time photo retoucher and commercial artist, now a (very) part-time commercial artist and increasingly busy MA.


----------



## Willa (Mar 6, 2006)

Secretary for a Quit smoking helpline
Its based in the Canadian cancer Society, so I also am a receptionnist in part time.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 6, 2006)

Formerly, I was a marriage and family therapist, then became a FT MAC MA at Nordies...now stay-at-home mom, MAC/MUFE freelance MA artist and I do my own MA gigs on the side...


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 18, 2006)

work for the family construction business in marketing and project management. have a background in architecture and going to school at night to finish up my degree.


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 18, 2006)

full time high school student/wardrobe stylist/ producer's assistant for an indie film company


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 19, 2006)

makeup artist


----------



## brandi (Mar 19, 2006)

i'm a full time mommy... full time student... and a manager at BR... i do freelance makeup for proms and special events when i have time!


----------



## amourbliss (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm a part time student, just dropped from full-time, studying psych and I'm a nanny!! My passion is autism though and I'll be going back to autism camp this summer as a counselor, i hope!!


----------



## mrskloo (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm a stay at home mom and will be for a few more years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



After that I plan to go back to school to double major in Psychology and Administration of Justice which I hope will lead me to becoming a Parole Officer (heh.. yeah, way outta left field).


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_Professional Gold Digger_

 
ROTFF


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 21, 2006)

High School History & Philosophy Teacher


----------



## cletus2894 (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm a CPA who works for "the man" aka the government  8)


----------



## angela (Mar 23, 2006)

FT Nursing student at a private university here in San Francisco (hoping to go for my doctorate after) and on the side I've been freelancing in make-up artistry for the past 3 years this year being my most active. I know, completely different industries!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 24, 2006)

First & foremost, I'm a Mother. In addition, I'm also an Orthotic fitter, Medical Receptionist, Nursing Student, and part-time freelance MUA.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm a highschool student.   I babysit for cash, when I can, and next year I'm planning on getting a job somewhere, hopefully in retail.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 24, 2006)

Regional Co-ordinator for Make-A-Wish UK


----------



## mjalomo (Jun 24, 2006)

I am a high school English teacher. I have worked at my alma mater for the past twelve years.  However, when my two children go off to college, I will most likely change careers. (The world is my oyster!!!)  I own three Bichon Frises, and a very pampered cat.  I enjoy too many things to list, but I'm easily amused.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 27, 2006)

partime complainmanager at een office, (own bissnes) ma/nailtech/hairdresser and (first of all) offcourse a fulltime mam (cause that job goes on and on. Thanks god!!!)


----------

